# Looking for GOOD Photo-Trans Image Clip Supplier



## netsie (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with this transfer, recommendations on presses, or supplier information? Just getting started DIY with my own designs. Already did the Cafe Press gig, but am moving on to SpreadShirt (like the flocking, and creating my own vector designs to go with it). I still like the option of doing the printing / pressing from my home studio. Already lease a large format laser printer, so that's why I'm looking for Photo-Trans. Any ideas where to get heat-press jewels or other embellishments (I would place them on the transfer by hand)??

PS - I also own a Universal CO2 laser cutter, can I cut vinyl with it? Or would it melt?

Thanks!!
Lynette, Host, SCRAPcast.com Podcast
scrapbook.spreadshirt.com


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Not really sure about these questions. You might try asking over at groups.yahoo.com/group/Heat_Transfers_For_Desktop_Printers/; there are several people there that do vinyl cutting and I believe some have been using the same paper you are talking about as well, so they should be able to give you some good information.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

sespecialty.com for the image clip paper.


----------



## netsie (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I've joined up with the Yahoo group to see if they can offer any suggestions.

Thanks!!
Lynette, Host, SCRAPcast.com Podcast
scrapbook.spreadshirt.com


----------



## sweetbaby (Jul 8, 2008)

Depending on whether you are in the Sates or in Canada, 
I use a company called transferpapercanada.com
They are in Ontario, Canada. 

That is who I buy my Image clip and Photo trans from.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

In addition to Imageclip vendors are:
Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source,
Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Ink Cartridges, Copier Toner - Coastal Business Supplies 
and Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.
Make sure to shop around for the price.


----------



## liwwan (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi! I wonder if there are any ImageClip distributor in Europe. I would like to try this fantastic transferpaper that everybody talk about. I have found it on some places in USA, but I couldn't order online from their shops.
//Liwwan


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

liwwan said:


> Hi! I wonder if there are any ImageClip distributor in Europe. I would like to try this fantastic transferpaper that everybody talk about. I have found it on some places in USA, but I couldn't order online from their shops.
> //Liwwan


Here are a couple of contacts that Neenah rep gave me:

You can reach Philip Clark at Foil Direct at: [email protected] 
Or Gordon at Union Leisure Wear at: [email protected]


----------



## liwwan (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot Luis!
I visited the sites, but I think it's a terrible price. here! I think it will be cheaper to order from USA even included shipping taxes.
---------
//Liw
www.alldigitrend.com 
Vector-drawings for prints and plotter by E-mail WorldWide


----------

